# Kommentar Fischereigesetz



## Wabbelfisch (15. Juni 2008)

hat irgendjemand ne Kommentierung zum Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg und kann mir bitte die aufgeführten Erläuterungen zu §31 Abs.3 Nr. 1 aufschreiben?

Da geht es darum, dass ein Fischereischein für Personen die einen beim Fischfang unterstützen nicht erforderlich ist.

Was heißt "unterstützen"?

Bitte keine eigenen Meinungen sondern nur Kommentierungen/Rechtsprechung diesbezüglich. Eventuell gibt es da auch unterschiede Länderübergreifend? Das wäre auch interessant zu wissen.

DANKE


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentar Fischereigesetz*

Ich kann Dir dazu nur aus der Arbeit von Ludwig Molitor für das LFG Nordrhein Westfalen zitieren:

_Ausnahmsweise bedürfen keines Fischereischeins:_

_a. ) Personen, die einen Fischereiberechtigten, einen Fischereipächter oder einen von diesen beauftragten Inhaber eines Fischereischeins bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs lediglich unterstützen, jedoch darf die unterstützende Tätigkeit nicht darin bestehen, daß der Helfer selbst den Fischfang mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen ausübt. § 31 Abs. II lit. a. Für den Fischfang muß also auch der Helfer im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sein. _

Ich denke nicht, dass es da einen Unterschied zu BW gibt. 
Daraus ergibt sich eigentlich auch die Definition von " Unterstützen ".

Ist jetzt *meine* Auslegung:

Erlaubt sind

Alle Handreichungen während des Fischfanges, incl. Keschern des gefangenen Fisches. Auch das herausnehmen einer evtl. zweiten Rute, wenn an der Erlaubnisscheinbesitzer an der anderen einen Fisch drillt. Das tragen, montieren und  beködern von Ruten. Nicht aber das auswerfen. Das halten einer Rute wenn an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig ein Fisch angebissen hat, ohne jedoch den Fisch zu landen und nur so lange, bis der Scheininhaber seinen Fisch gelandet und versorgt hat. 
Das töten eines Fisches ist ebenfalls nicht erlaubt, wohl aber das enthaken ( nach dem töten ) und das schlachten.


----------



## Wabbelfisch (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kommentar Fischereigesetz*

vielen Dank für deine hochwertige Antwort#h


----------

